# "One thing you hate most about cubing."



## kahman10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey People of Earth. i am just posting this thread because i know that each and every cuber out there from the professionals to the beginners have a pet peeve about cubing. Finally there is a thread to vent out the frustrations you have with your cubes.

Since i started the tread, i will put my least favorite part about solving cubes. it is PARITY!!!!! i hate it with a passion. I hate it so much because of the long algorythms you have to memorize. I would rather spend my time memorizing OLLs and PLLs for the 3x3. 

Now it's your turn, so tell me and the rest of us, what do you hate most about cubing?


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 17, 2009)

People who are faster than me and because of that think they are superior and more important.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 17, 2009)

Hmm.....getting bad times. Mhm. Bad times **** me off.


----------



## byu (Jul 17, 2009)

Cubes popping. I like really loose cubes so it annoys me a lot since they pop a lot.


----------



## ErikJ (Jul 17, 2009)

fridrich method


----------



## jcuber (Jul 17, 2009)

Not being sub-20.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 17, 2009)

Speaking of getting pissed at bad times....A couple 1:20 and 1:30 4x4 solves....wtf is this.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 17, 2009)

DNFs.
And people who complain about 1:20 and 1:30 4x4x4 solves - I just got two sub-1:30 4x4x4 solves this morning and I was so happy I almost posted it in the accomplishment thread!


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 17, 2009)

3x3x3: Pops
4x4x4: Parities
5x5x5: When I can't seem to spot an edge/wing pair for a few seconds


----------



## Kian (Jul 17, 2009)

E-perms. Dreaded E perms.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 17, 2009)

ErikJ said:


> fridrich method



lol. +1.

I hate E and F perms. I know Eric Limeback would back me up lol.

Edit: Kian posted he hates E perms at the same time I did.


----------



## Tortin (Jul 17, 2009)

Kian said:


> E-perms. Dreaded E perms.



And Ns. Don't forget the Ns.


----------



## Kian (Jul 17, 2009)

Tortin said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > E-perms. Dreaded E perms.
> ...



N's are certainly not my favorite, but E's are in their own category of disdain for me. 

@Anthony I don't mind F perms too much. It's really the recognition of E perms that's the worst to me, I just keep AUFing and hoping to find a 1x1x2 block. But it never comes...


----------



## janelle (Jul 17, 2009)

On the 3x3 I don't like all the alg I have to learn for the Fridrich method. I also don't like when my stickers start to peel. It feels weird and I end up rubbing the color off.
On the 4x4 I don't like parity either. I haven't even memorized it yet xD They're soo long. Ugh.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 17, 2009)

Kian said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



I definitely don't enjoy N's, but I hate E's even more. E's really suck, although I can do it decently fast (1.5ish), so it's not my slowest PLL. Like Kian said though, recognition is what I hate about it. If I remember correctly, at the French Open Breandan Vallance could of sub 10'd, but he got an E perm, couldn't recognize it fast enough, did it from the wrong angle, and had to finish off with a H perm.

I don't like F's just because I seem to pop more on that PLL than any other.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 17, 2009)

Slice turns that are not M'
3x3x3 FMC solves over 34 moves.
Pyraminx lockups.
OH hand fatigue.
Loosing track of pieces while solving big cubes.

N perms are not bad for me. They are awesome for OH.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 17, 2009)

No perms compare with Ns. I hate them. I can do T-perm then A-perm faster than N-perm.


----------



## V-te (Jul 17, 2009)

2x2. When it slips out of my hand.

3x3. Lockups..... grrr..... they add about 5 secs to my time. Thank god I'm getting a new cube.

4x4. Parity and mismatched centers. Thank god that I was able to find a few pairity algs. 

5x5. Edge parity. grrr......

6x6 It takes me long (virtually, never tried it real life)

Megaminx. I know what to do, but the colors I need might be in the opposite face.

Mirror blocks- When I can't make the freaking cross!!!! 

Cubing overall.... scrambling it.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 17, 2009)

Anthony said:


> I definitely don't enjoy N's, but I hate E's even more. E's really suck, although I can do it decently fast (1.5ish), so it's not my slowest PLL. Like Kian said though, recognition is what I hate about it. If I remember correctly, at the French Open Breandan Vallance could of sub 10'd, but he got an E perm, couldn't recognize it fast enough, did it from the wrong angle, and had to finish off with a H perm.


+1 
I hate E perms so much, especially when I don't recognize them fast enough and do them from the wrong angle. At least N perms are easy to recognize, but they are still quite bad too.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 17, 2009)

Same as Byu, Kian, and ErikJ, but if you want me to come up with my own...

Type As.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 17, 2009)

I would have to say cubers
not all of them, but a pretty good majority


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 17, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> People who are faster than me and because of that think they are superior and more important.



su·pe·ri·or (sŏŏ-pîr'ē-ər) 
adj. 
1. Higher than another in rank, station, or authority: a superior officer.
2. Of a higher nature or kind.
3. Of great value or excellence; extraordinary.

I think if someone is faster than you, they by definition, theyre superior.
Someone who averages 11s and wins competitions is obviously more superior than someone who isnt even sub-20.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 17, 2009)

Very funny Ethan, but it's hard not to agree in some cases. 
I hate pops, bad stickers, and faster people who ignore me.


----------



## Jebediah54 (Jul 17, 2009)

Pretty much... N-perms. I've gotten a little better, but they still take me something like 3-4 seconds to do


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 17, 2009)

N, E, and F perms
Sune and Antisune EG algs
Sup-20 solves
Untimed OLL/LL skips
Scrambling
Pops
Leaving my magic out on a table at a comp, and coming back to see it semi-broken.

That's all for now.

Edit:Oh, I guess that's not ONE thing. On that list, the worst is probably sup-20 solves.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 17, 2009)

Sahid Velji said:


> I love BLD cubing but I *hate* having to memo the cube.


Oh man! I forgot. I absolutely can't stand BLD memo.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 18, 2009)

Correctly permuted, but disoriented pieces when BLD solving. They are often causes for DNFs for me when I go too quickly. I have to memorize them purely by visual, which I don't like. They also take a lot of moves to solve, compared to just solving 2 pieces with a single commutator. Plus I hate the fact that you have to check for them every time, "just in case".

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 18, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Correctly permuted, but disoriented pieces when BLD solving. ... Plus I hate the fact that you have to check for them every time, "just in case".


I hate this too. But I still hate DNFs more.


----------



## RampageCuber (Jul 18, 2009)

StackMat Timer failing to reset, thus losing a time.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 18, 2009)

There is already a post like this in the "Off-Topic Discussion" section of the site entitled "Pet Peeves".

Unless I am mistaken, am I missing something?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 18, 2009)

One thing?

Restringing Magics...(even though its not a cube)


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jul 18, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> People who are faster than me and because of that think they are superior and more important.



That's a little judgmental, don't you think?


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't mean that all people are like that, I just dislike that ones that are. XD


----------



## Berry (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't know any other cubers in my area. It would be nice to hang out with a couple maybe learn a few new tricks.


----------



## jacob15728 (Jul 18, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> No perms compare with Ns. I hate them. I can do T-perm then A-perm faster than N-perm.



The one where you do (LU'RU2L'UR')*2 U' is a pain but I have a good algorithm for the other one which is R'UR'FRF'RU'R'F'UFRUR'U'R. It's really long but fairly finger-tricky so it's not bad.

Oh, and F in actually one of my favorite permutations, other than A, U and T


----------



## Edmund (Jul 18, 2009)

I like E-Perms stop hating. No seriously I like it. 
But definitely N's and cubes bigger than 4x4's. N's= slow and bigger than 4x4= me being hella slow at.


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jul 18, 2009)

Lock ups....


----------



## nintendorox5 (Jul 18, 2009)

Brainfarts when edge pairing


----------



## happa95 (Jul 18, 2009)

Re-memorizing the edges.


----------



## salshort (Jul 18, 2009)

i would say i tie between 4x4x4 parity and pops, my cube is really nice for OH-3x3x3 but always locks up and pops in normal solves.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 18, 2009)

Also, breaking a core/inner device.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 18, 2009)

Hmm, I thought restringing a magic was kind of a fun challenge. Thanks for the method, Dan!


----------



## sooland (Jul 18, 2009)

G perms, pops, and looking for th DARN PIECES on edge pairing for all big cubes!!


----------



## Bryan (Jul 18, 2009)

Berry said:


> I don't know any other cubers in my area. It would be nice to hang out with a couple maybe learn a few new tricks.



Where in MN? I know a lot of cubers in the state.


----------



## liljthedude (Jul 18, 2009)

Gluing the pins on my 6x6, I've tried 5+ times. Whenever I go to clip then they come off. My wire cutters are dull.


soccerking813 said:


> Also, breaking a core/inner device.


My ES 4x4 and 5x5 core have broke from me screwing in the screws too much.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jul 18, 2009)

"cube thumb"


----------



## Berry (Jul 18, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Berry said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know any other cubers in my area. It would be nice to hang out with a couple maybe learn a few new tricks.
> ...



East Grand Forks.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jul 18, 2009)

I hate having to practice. It's boring and results don't always show up. I'm lazy!


----------



## gigantorr (Jul 18, 2009)

not having enouf money
*stares at gf*


----------



## Felipe (Jul 18, 2009)

Suddenly forgetting an alg you've had memorized for months.


----------



## El Veintitres (Jul 18, 2009)

I hate it when I choke. I'll get a good f2l and oll and I'll see I have like a T perm. So then I check the timer and I'll see I'm like at 15 seconds and I'll try to rush through the algorithm and like 15 lockups and a 7 second T perm later I have a 22 second solve. I can't tell you how many sub 20's I've missed out on for this reason.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jul 18, 2009)

RampageCuber said:


> StackMat Timer failing to reset, thus losing a time.



Worse than that is not waiting long enough to make the stack start, and terefore losing your time.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 18, 2009)

Not being able to order more cubes.


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jul 18, 2009)

I hate Edge pairing... hate...


Tortin said:


> And Ns. Don't forget the Ns.


WHAT? I love the N's... with a passion...


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 18, 2009)

El Veintitres said:


> I hate it when I choke. I'll get a good f2l and oll and I'll see I have like a T perm. So then I check the timer and I'll see I'm like at 15 seconds and I'll try to rush through the algorithm and like 15 lockups and a 7 second T perm later I have a 22 second solve. I can't tell you how many sub 20's I've missed out on for this reason.



Don't look at the timer during your solves 

edit: (off-topic), hah I just noticed that a facepalm emoticon has been added!


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jul 18, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Don't look at the timer during your solves



It's kinda hard not to... I do to check up on my progress on some of the bigger cubes.
I hate my Rubik's 5x5... with more of a passion than I love my N-perms with...
and the F-perm isn't so bad, and I kind of like the E's, it's just hard to recognize...


----------



## ~PromiscuousCuber~ (Jul 18, 2009)

Pops, forgetting algorithms you're iffy about, and then have to remember them. I also hate the sheer amount of time you have to pump in it to be in the middle of the group.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jul 18, 2009)

ErikJ said:


> fridrich method



I hate EJF2l


----------



## Bryan (Jul 18, 2009)

Berry said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Berry said:
> ...



Ahhh....yes. I haven't had anyone from that area come to the competitions. But I've tried to find people interested there. There's a professor at NDSU that's into the cube, and I've tried to see if there's a cube club there, but haven't gotten a response. I wonder if UND has one (you should check the math or Comp Sci departments).

But yeah, Grand Forks would be one of the three places I would consider for the North Dakota Open if I knew there would be enough competitors.


----------



## Berry (Jul 18, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Berry said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...



Thx i'll do some poking around see what I can find out. I also know a few ppl that go to NDSU i'll talk to them and see if they can uncover anything.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 18, 2009)

I hate the fact that there're SO many 3x3x3 cubes to choose from and you'll have to find which suits you the best..and even if you think you've found the best, you can never resist placing another C4Y order whenever someone goes 'ZOMG IT'S THE MOST AMAZING CUBE I'VE TRIED' whenever a new type of cube comes out.


----------



## Offblast! (Jul 18, 2009)

"I just peel off the stickers"


----------



## DcF1337 (Jul 18, 2009)

3. Cubes that lock
2. Cubes that pop
1. Cubes that explode

I'm not too annoyed if I get slow times, since I don't practise much. But I hate it when the cube doesn't even allow me to cube properly.


----------



## Ian (Jul 18, 2009)

Only a few competition that held near Indonesia


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 18, 2009)

I hate the fact that I am not sub 20


----------



## luke1984 (Jul 18, 2009)

Getting a lockup on the last move of the last algorithm when the timer shows a time 5 seconds faster than your current 3x3x3 personal best.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 18, 2009)

FMC scrambles that have parentheses and multiplaction signs within them.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 18, 2009)

1. Not being sub-15
2. popping
3. faster cubers
4. V-perms
5. N-perms
6. E-perms
7. most of my cubes
8. Not having an Edison
9. locking up on a t/u perm
10. Eastsheens, as all of mine are broken


----------



## Carrot (Jul 18, 2009)

2x2x2: When I'm sub5 >.< (dunno why xD)
3x3x3: F!!! my F-perm is bad!! xD ehhmm.. I guess N-perm also hehe  (E is one of my favourites as I can do it sub2 )
4x4x4: edge-pairing >.<
Pyraminx: locks... 7+ solves... Bad inspection... the fact that I turn it VERY slowly >.<... oh and pops!! xD


----------



## JoseRubik (Jul 18, 2009)

3x3 lock ups :/!!
5x5 when i can't find the wings of an edge pair right after building another edge.
7x7 those tiny corner centers pieces, they pot a lot !!!


----------



## LNZ (Jul 18, 2009)

As a rather new member to the cubing community, here is my list:

Cost of the V-Cube 5. I would like to own one but it is far to expensive!

Problems with the V-Cube 6.

Parity (I eliminate corner cube parity forever by orienteering the corner cubes before going to the top layer cross). Handy for even big cubes (4x4, 6x6, etc) and the 3x3 Void cube too.

Solving the last two centres on large cubes (6x6 and above).

Edge pairing (5x5 and above).

Not much else for me. I just solved my very first cube ever (a 3x3) just under 3 months ago and I'm very happy with my best times right now. And I have now fully upgraded to full 2-look OLL/PLL. I have already noticed the difference. I think I can get my 3x3 time down to 50 seconds pretty soon.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 18, 2009)

Offblast! said:


> "I just peel off the stickers"



"I used to take mine apart and put it back together."


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 18, 2009)

The a$*holes


----------



## cheiney (Jul 18, 2009)

"Wtf? What brand of cube is Cubesmith?"


----------



## Rikane (Jul 18, 2009)

When you try to teach people things like - reading notation - before actually starting to teach them and they just stop listening and ask someone else who still uses the Dan Brown taught style beginner's method.

When competitions are so close yet so far away from where you live.

Sub-20, then...I'm sure...sub-15


----------



## Novriil (Jul 18, 2009)

I really really totally hate dan brown.. He made me to use vaseline:fp and he uses it:fp:fp Also I hate his HI saying :fp:fp:fp

and hes method ******** my ********:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp


enough?


----------

